# Wire/Aquarium..



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been shopping around for a good cage, and today we came across this very nice three level cage. It's long, with two wire stories and the bottom being an aquarium.
However, the bottom of the two top stories are completely covered in wire, and I've heard that rats can get real bad sores on their feet from stuff like that. I asked the pet shop guy about it, and he said that it was fine because they'd spend time sleeping and eating in the aquarium part of the cage and playing on top.
Firstly, I was wondering if you guys knew if he was right? It'd be fine for me to put something on the wire floors if not. But is it alright otherwise?
And what do you guys think of wire/aquarium cages?
Thanks


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

If you're worried about the wire hurting your rats feet you could cover it over with something like you've mentioned

Do you have any pictures of the cage?


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

d00mg1rl said:


> If you're worried about the wire hurting your rats feet you could cover it over with something like you've mentioned
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the cage?


Sadly, no. It's from a local petstore that doesn't have a site or anything.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

at least the aquarium part sounds like easy cleaning


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Just cover over the levels with something like linoleum or even fabric.


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

The only problem with the aquarium is it tends to aid in the little ratties getting URI - other then that, if you have a toper for hair it sounds good. just make sure you have some type of covering over the wires. you could use fabric, or cute some kitchen tiles (the plastic type witht he sticky backs) and lay those down.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The topper will help with ventilation, but you'll want to make sure it's big enough lengthwise.

The rats will most likely sleep on the very top level, all my boys do. The wire is fine if kept free of bacteria and urine and the rats aren't overweight, but otherwise it can be covered with linoleum or fabric.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i had a cage/aquarium combo just like that a couple years ago (i gave it to a friend), and i never had problems with my rats' feet. of course, the top was full of hammocks and boxes, anyway, and they rarely spent much time on the wire except to get from one place to the other.

one thing i didn't like about mine was that it only opened from the top. the whole top came off on a hinge, and it was hard to reach down and pick up stubborn rats who didn't want to come out. i don't know if yours is like that or not, but if it is, that's one inconvenience. otherwise it's nice and easy to clean.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

My girls were in a setup like that for a while, and really is one of the biggest pains in the butt to clean, I think.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

amandahoney said:


> i had a cage/aquarium combo just like that a couple years ago (i gave it to a friend), and i never had problems with my rats' feet. of course, the top was full of hammocks and boxes, anyway, and they rarely spent much time on the wire except to get from one place to the other.
> 
> one thing i didn't like about mine was that it only opened from the top. the whole top came off on a hinge, and it was hard to reach down and pick up stubborn rats who didn't want to come out. i don't know if yours is like that or not, but if it is, that's one inconvenience. otherwise it's nice and easy to clean.


Ooh, I think that's how this cage is set up too. I was opening the top of it to look at the inside of it, and then I was looking around for other openings and I'm pretty sure there aren't any.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> The topper will help with ventilation, but you'll want to make sure it's big enough lengthwise.


I'm sorry I'm not exactly sure what a topper is- do you mean something to put over the aquarium?
And so I'm guessing the general consensus is that the rats will do fine without anything, but if I'm too worried get material.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lieunym said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > The topper will help with ventilation, but you'll want to make sure it's big enough lengthwise.
> ...


If I read the post right you're refering to a cage that consists of an aquarium, with two wire level on top of that? The wire levels are the 'topper' I'm refering to.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> lieunym said:
> 
> 
> > Forensic said:
> ...


Oh yes, you're right. Sorry, "if you have a toper for hair" is what confused me ><


----------

